# Purchased first small piece of wood



## naynay (May 23, 2019)

Nothing earth shattering but I purchased my first piece to cut into blanks. I went to a wood shop that sells large piece of wood and they have a scrap bin with wood at $2/lb. I found this piece of Spalted Maple that would be nice for a couple of pens. I was just excited. There’s enough spalt in the wood to know what it is. I just need to mark where I want the blanks cut. Should be interesting to see what the pieces look like when cut. These will be for practice but I wanted to practice in something nice looking.


----------



## Dehn0045 (May 23, 2019)

be careful, its a slippery slope 

You never know what you'll find in a scrap bin, sometimes lots of the figured stuff gets tossed due to cracks and checks.  I'd say $2 a pound isn't horrible, but consider that it comes out to about $6 to $10 a board foot, so depending on species and figure it might be more cost effective to buy better cuts (even if you have to pay shipping).  But then again I'm ultra cheap so I always do the calculation.


----------



## naynay (May 23, 2019)

I don’t have room for a wood collection so I purchase this one piece because it had splat. I can’t buy a lot but wanted something for when I get the pen pal.


----------

